
It's 2017 and Apple still does this? [Image/Rant] - sidcool
http://imgur.com/cD3IRxz
======
calin2k
you need a modern browser like edge or safari

~~~
xydac
It was a rant !! Am sure am not the only one who uses Chrome and get pissed
when it shows that screen..

~~~
sidcool
You aren't. People have complained in the past but to no avail.

